# 2002 Dodge Ram 1500 5.9 | 22x12 Fuel Wheels Coupler D556 Black Double Tint Face



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

For this Lifted 2002 Dodge Ram 1500 5.9 our customer wanted some offroad Wheels with a deep dish design and went with 22" Fuel Wheels Coupler D556 Black double tint face. Wheel and tire set up is 22x12 wrapped with 35x12.5x22 RBP MT Tires lifted with a 7" MaxTrac Suspension Lift Kit. 
(626) 814-1158
www.audiocityusa.com​

__
https://flic.kr/p/SiTFbN


__
https://flic.kr/p/SiTFbN
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/ETqmZf


__
https://flic.kr/p/ETqmZf
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/2325G32


__
https://flic.kr/p/2325G32
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/ETqocL


__
https://flic.kr/p/ETqocL
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/2325GCk


__
https://flic.kr/p/2325GCk
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


----------

